# Hi, Newbie here



## yaz (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

iv been visiting the forums for a while now and just plucked up the courage to sign up. The forum is great source of information and just wanted to say thank you to everyone for posting.

DH and I have been TTC for over 2 years (is that the right short hand?   ). We found out last November that DH has low sperm count (less that 1 million) and poor morphology. After a months of tests and chasing after admin staff we are finally booked into to our info session for IVF 

I would appreciate any advice or just a chat with someone going through the same.

Yaz xx


----------



## jom1000 (Jun 13, 2010)

Hi Yaz ,we have been ttc for a couple of years with no luck and started my ivf first stage on 26th feb with the nasal spray which basically puts you into early menopause!!!  Nice !!!  Think it really helps to be able to come on here and get everything off your chest . My dh is very supportive but i think it helps to talk to the ladies actually going thru it!!! When have you got your first appointment? x


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Hiya Yaz and welcome to FF 

Please have a good look around the site and feel free to post in any area, and make yourself at home. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too, lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 

*Questions for your first cycle consultation ~ (use the ones that apply) *CLICK HERE

*A Rough Guide To IVF ~*CLICK HERE

(This is a breakdown of the procedure of IVF which is the same as ICSI up until the point of fertilization, With ICSI the embryologist injects one good sperm into one good egg, and repeats until all are used. So it gives them a helping hand, with IVF the eggs and sperm are left to fertilize by themselves)

*Male factors ~ *CLICK HERE

*ICSI ~ *CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area. Here are the London boards ... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=345.0 This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishing you lots of luck    and 
Keep in touch
Ceri xx

PS I have also sent you a pm (private message)


----------



## cleozulu (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi there

I was in the same boat as you last year, this is the blog I wrote of my IVF/ICSI journey in detail hope if can help you to learn hat t expect

http://fertilitydiary-cleozulu.blogspot.com/

GOOD LUCK

XXXXX

/links


----------



## Mrs_L (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi Yaz,

I'm also very new on here, just joined today actually. My current status is 2ww (the worst part of the whole treatment I think). 

Our IVF is NHS funded, my DH and I feel we are very lucky to be at the stage we are at already, considering we brought the fact that we had been TTC for 5 years to our GP in Jan 2010. Between then and now we've had all of the necessary tests (blood tests and scans etc), I had 2 polyps removed from my uterus (after several other tests), was referred to Bourn Hall, attended a seminar and then a consultation there, started treatment for ICSI (due to my DH's low motility) and ET was Wednesday 09/03/11! So, I'm only on day 3 of the 2ww and it's driving me crazy  . Just praying for a BFP on Friday 25/03/11    .

Katy


----------



## yaz (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanx guys feeling much better after reading your posts. DH is very supportive yet it is much more appropriate talking to a women who is going through the same things as me physical as well as emotional. Got the first ever IVF infor session on the 30th march then i suppose i will be starting the injections from mid April then the 2ww shall will be in early May. Has  anyone tried acupuncture? any other tips? anything will be appreciated. Wishing all lots and lots of baby dust    

Yaz


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Yaz ... this area http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=530.0 (Preparing for Treatment/pregnancy) is really useful, all kinds of topics from fertiltiy friendly food, complimentary therapies (Inc acupuncture) and other pre natal care too.

Good luck with your session and upcoming treatment x


----------



## yaz (Mar 10, 2011)

thanx Ceri 
Yaz x


----------



## missjacqui33 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hello!  I am new too.  It's taken me 4 ivf cycles to get here - wished I had joined FF earlier to be honest. x


----------



## yaz (Mar 10, 2011)

welcome missjacqui33, i know how you feel i wish i had joined FF earlier oh well better late then never.x


----------

